# Lunch/Dinner - Heading up the coastline from Boston



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok...   Landing in Boston on a Monday morning, early October.
I'd like to head north a little for the one night I have open before heading south of Boston.

I'm looking for suggestions on a nice, reasonably-priced, restaurant for lunch on the water.  Maybe from Portsmouth, Kennebunkport, up to Portland.

Heck, I'll be looking for place for dinner also....   And I would like to stay at a Marriott.  Any suggestion?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2010)

It's not on the water, but anytime I go to Boston I love to go to Boston Speed's Hot Dog Cart.  $7 half-pound hot dogs that have been rated as some of the best in the world.

Some links:

http://www.hollyeats.com/Speeds.htm

http://www.yelp.com/biz/speeds-hot-dogs-boston

I once had a 4 hour layover at BOS and paid $30 for a rental car, just so I could go to Speed's.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Steps from the waterfront in Boston is "Legal Seafood".  It's near the Aquarium.  We rarely eat at places on the water, so I don't  have too many suggestions.  But I'm sure many people will step in with suggestions.

One place I really like in Maine isn't fancy - in fact it's a few picnic tables on the rocks.  We ate there on occasion when I lived in Maine:  http://lobstershacktwolights.com/directions.html  It's near a state park, Two Lights for the two lighthouses there.  The lobster shack has lobsters, fried seafood, etc.  It gets very busy in the summer and I'm not sure how long they stay open in the fall.  You can sit there and watch the lobster fisherman hauling in their traps.

Sue


----------



## Moosie (Aug 29, 2010)

Depending on just when you'll be arriving in Boston might make a difference as where you will be directed to visiting.

Due to our very dry summer foliage peeping may be a bit early this year, and heading North even during the week may not be best.

Also, where are you headed South? As there are many great waterfront places. Is it just for a waterfront atmosphere or are you looking to take in specific sights? North Shore MA has a lot to offer, as do NH and ME.

So if you don't mind telling us just a bit more, you'll get a lot more advice and links to help out.

October is a great time to visit New England.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 30, 2010)

Landing Monday morning 10/4.   I have 2 night booked in Newport RI starting Tuesday night, then on to downtown Boston untill we fly out of Logan.

Although I originally mentioned going a little north - up the coast, I am also considering Moday night inland toward the mountains...

Thanks for the suggestions so far!

Tom




Moosie said:


> Depending on just when you'll be arriving in Boston might make a difference as where you will be directed to visiting.
> 
> Due to our very dry summer foliage peeping may be a bit early this year, and heading North even during the week may not be best.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moosie (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been pondering this the last couple of days.  Just trying to think of time for you to go towards the mountains, or elsewhere.

Lets see, you are flying into Boston, want to see some other sights, then going down to Newport starting on Tuesday with a checkin sometime between 3:00 and 4:00pm?

My thoughts are, if you are staying Monday night in Boston why not take in a play or other some other type of activity?  Just trying to figure out how much time you have.  NH or VT mountain site viewing may be a bit too much to try and fit in, but since you will also be returing to Boston again on Thursday, would you have too much Boston time you just aren't interested in doing?

At first I was going to suggest, once you land, head down to Providence for the night, that way you'll have a decent drive on Tuesday to head to Newport. 

Sorry, just reread your last post, about wanting to stay outside of Boston.  So now what about doing a bit of Western MA in the Berkshires, but again it is all about timing and your general interests.  Trying to think of sending you up to either VT or NH just might be way too much driving when you then have to head to Newport.

I checked Providence Performing Arts (www.PPACRI.org) to see what might be going on there, but it looked dark for that week.

I just heard today that Wicked is going to be playing Boston for the next 7 weeks starting tomorrow, if that interests you.

North of Boston holds a lot, are you interested in witches?  Then don't forget Salem MA.   I'm trying to think of different interests, but I'm going all over the place, and probably not helping much to give ideas.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 1, 2010)

Where are you staying in Newport RI. We were there in May and absolutely loved it.

Dont know about Boston, but in Newport go to The Red Parrot (dh loves their clam chowder), Brick Alley ( jumbo shrimp cocktail and good Bloody Mary) and in the lower level of the Wyndhmam Inn on the Harbor is H2O.  Their lobster crab cakes are to die for and the lobster ravioli entree is yummy.  Restaurant sits on the bay.  Dont get it confused with the other Wyndham on the corner.   Inn on Harbor is caddy corner from Red parrot and next to Ben and Jerry's.

Near the Brick Alley and also next to Ben and Jerry's(Newport Fudgery) they have a very good candy store.  Fudge etc.    Best I've eaten

I heard Sardella's is a good Italian Restaurant but did not have time to eat there.

We loved the location of Wyndham Inn on the Harbor.  Walking distance of many restaurants and their waterfront.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks again for the various suggestions.  You all are great!

Certainly wanted to get outside of Boston, so now I am considering the Berkshires for a night.

In Newport we will stay at the Newport Marriott, about a 1/2 mile up the road, on the water.  Thanks for the restaurant suggestions there...


----------



## happybaby (Sep 1, 2010)

I know exactly where you will be staying in Newport!!!

 Very nice area

Many other restaurants I forgot to mention are Bowens Wharf, Black Pearl and Pier 49.

google dinner deals in newport RI or go to www.newportrirocks.com and click on food and dinner deals.   There are many 2 for 1 deals, some have free bottle of wine with dinner, or specials.  You can probably get some info at the Mariott when you check in.  I know the Wyndham had a list of participating restaurants for the week.   I believe the 2 for 1 goes from 6 til 8pm.   

You are also going at a nice time during the year.  When we were there in May , it was crowded enough for us.  Hate to see it in the summer!!!  I guess, park and walk .  We did anyways except when going to Cliff Walk and beyond.

any other questions , send me an email


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2010)

No specific suggestions, but whenever we travel, wherever we travel, NO CHAIN RESTAURANTS! If the place has the proprietor's name on it, all the better. A parking lot full of cars with local plates, and people waiting, THAT's the seal of approval!

The same rule applies everywhere.

Jim Ricks


----------



## happybaby (Oct 17, 2010)

FlyerBobcat

so how was your trip?  Did you enjoy Newport


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Don't know what I was thinking, but I'm still excited and trying to strategize. Help!*



happybaby said:


> Where are you staying in Newport RI. We were there in May and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Dont know about Boston, but in Newport go to The Red Parrot (dh loves their clam chowder), Brick Alley ( jumbo shrimp cocktail and good Bloody Mary) and in the lower level of the Wyndhmam Inn on the Harbor is H2O.  Their lobster crab cakes are to die for and the lobster ravioli entree is yummy.  Restaurant sits on the bay.  Dont get it confused with the other Wyndham on the corner.   Inn on Harbor is caddy corner from Red parrot and next to Ben and Jerry's.
> 
> ...



Chose this busiest summer week of the year, July 4th.  Yikes!  We've never been to Newport, but have wanted to go for some time.  We're doing a two week trip (1 week at Inn on the Harbor and 1 week at Harbor Ridge outside Acadia NP).  

Happybaby, I plan to take on some of your suggestions.

Anyone and everyone, what is our best strategy for tours, seeing the sights and eating out?  I'm sure it's going to be crazy.  Buy tours in advance?  Make dinner reservations in advance?  Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  

Also, we're flying into Boston in the early AM.  We can't check-in until 4:00 pm in Newport.  Any suggestions?  Stay in Boston and check something out there?  Remember we're talking the weekend prior to July 4th Monday.  Any things to be aware of relative to the holiday weekend, other than traffic and people every where?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 6, 2011)

I would suggest getting one of these resort maps in advance...
I found it very useful and easy to read.



Egret1986 said:


> Chose this busiest summer week of the year, July 4th.  Yikes!  We've never been to Newport, but have wanted to go for some time.  We're doing a two week trip (1 week at Inn on the Harbor and 1 week at Harbor Ridge outside Acadia NP).
> 
> Happybaby, I plan to take on some of your suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I didn't previously see this post...  We enjoyed the Newport area, but the weather did not cooperate (very rainy the entire time in Newport).
Luckily it got much better by the time we set foot back in Boston for the weekend...



happybaby said:


> FlyerBobcat
> 
> so how was your trip?  Did you enjoy Newport


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 8, 2011)

Egret1982 asked in post #12: …..suggestions for Newport & Bar Harbor?

Newport:
to do suggestions – 

Visit one or more of the Newport Mansions: http://www.newportmansions.org/
Walk on Cliff Walk: http://www.cliffwalk.com/    & http://www.cliffwalk.com/sect1.htm
If you play tennis, visit the International Tennis Hall of Fame - http://www.tennisfame.com/
Visit Fort Adams State Park:  http://www.fortadams.org/
Take the train- http://www.ocnrr.com/
Tour local waters on a classic speedboat or a 72-foot schooner - http://www.cruisenewport.com/
Visit restored Rose Island Lighthouse - http://roseislandlighthouse.org/
Visit the International Yacht Restoration School (IYRS) and watch the students restore wooden boats. Sign up for classes on wooden boat restoration - http://www.iyrs.org/
Sail on a retired America’s Cup 12 Meter yacht - http://www.americascupcharters.com/family_events.html
Visit St. Mary’s Roman Catholic Church (1852), corner of Spring Street and Memorial Boulevard, where Jacqueline Lee Bouvier and John F. Kennedy were married
Visit the Green Animals Topiary Garden, Portsmouth, RI.
Here’s a link to a very complete guide for Newport: http://www.captainvic.com/top100/capvt100.htm
Have a picnic at Bretton Point State Park (in Newport) - http://www.riparks.com/BRENTON.htm
just walk Thames Street from Washington Square to Wellington Ave.


Restaurants, in no particular order –

The Moorings at Sayers Wharf, http://www.mooringrestaurant.com/
The Red Parrot, 348 Thames St., http://www.redparrotrestaurant.com/html/home.html
The Brickalley Pub, 140 Thames St.,  http://www.brickalley.com/
The Barking Crab, Thames St., http://www.barkingcrab.com/
The Black Pearl, Bannister's Wharf, http://blackpearlnewport.com/
Scales and Shells, 527 Thames St., http://www.scalesandshells.com/
Flo’s Clam Shack, http://www.flosclamshack.net/
Black Pearl, Bannisters Wharf, http://www.blackpearlnewport.com/
Yesterdays and ...., Washington Square, http://www.yesterdaysandtheplace.com/
Newport Creamery across from the THoF for soup, sandwiches & burgers plus good ice cream, http://www.newportcreamery.com/index.asp

There is a Walmart and super Stop & Shop market located on the JT O’Connell Highway north about 2 miles from Newport center. There is a smaller Stop & Shop market located next to the THoF on Bellevue Ave.

Newport has a beach but I prefer the state beaches on the west side of Narragensett Bay. Scarborough Beach & East Matunuck Beach are my favs -  http://www.riparks.com/scarborough.htm  & http://www.riparks.com/eastmatunuck.htm    The former is about a 25 minute ride; the latter 40 minute ride from Newport, non holiday travel.

Newport is about an hour away from either of the Indian Casinos. Foxwoods and Mohegan Suns, in Connecticut.
Also in Connecticut are Mystic Seaport and the Aquarium, about an hour from Newport and closer to the casinos.

Something to consider would be a daytrip to Block Island  http://www.blockislandchamber.com/  by ferry. BI is located about 17 miles off the south coast of RI. When I was actively sailing, it was one of my favorite spots to drop the hook.


Bar Harbor
to do suggestions – 

Acadia National Park  - http://www.nps.gov/acad/index.htm
  Hiking, biking on carriage roads, carriage ride from Wildwood Stables
Tours - http://www.barharborwhales.com/default.php
  Whale watching, lighthouse & park, nature cruise
Kayack tours - http://www.acadiaparkkayak.com/Home_Page.html
Lulu Lobster Boat tour - http://www.lululobsterboat.com/
Bar Harbor Shore Path - http://www.acadiamagic.com/ShorePath.html
Ocean Trail - http://www.acadiamagic.com/ocean_path.html
Bar Island - http://www.acadiamagic.com/BarIsland.html
Ride the mail boat from Northeast Harbor to Cranberry Isles - http://www.cranberryisles.com/ferries.html
Ride the ferry from Bass Harbor to Swan Island - http://www.exploremaine.org/ferry/index.html#downeast
Visit the Seal Cove Auto Museum (from the brass age of autos) - http://www.sealcoveautomuseum.org/


restaurants, in no particular order –

FISH HOUSE GRILL, at the town dock,  http://fishhouse-grill.com/
Stewmans Lobsters (excellent Cobb Lobster Salad) http://www.stewmanslobsterpound.com/
  (at the Bar Harbor location)
West St Café (excellent blue berry pie), http://www.weststreetcafe.com/ 
Geddy’s (great atmosphere), http://www.geddys.com/
Check out the Geddy Webcam - http://www.geddys.com/geddycams/videocam/
Route 66 - http://barharborroute66.com/
Head of the Harbor Restaurant, Southwest Harbor
Seafood Ketch Restaurant, Bass Harbor - http://www.bassharbor.com/rest.html
Jordon Pond House Restaurant (in ANP) (good food & excellent popovers) - http://www.thejordanpondhouse.com/

Lobster pounds –

Thurstons, Bass Harbor - http://www.thurstonslobster.com/
Trenton Bridge Lobster Pound, Trenton (you’ll pass by this just before the bridge to MDI) - http://www.thurstonslobster.com/
Abels Lobster Pound, SR 198/3, just south of intersection with SR 233 

There is an entry fee for ANP to do the loop road but if someone traveling with you is 62 yo or older, you should get a _National Parks and Federal Recreational Lands Pass – Senior Pass_ for a cost of $10.00 with which anyone with you in the car gets in national parks for free. http://seniorliving.about.com/od/traveldiscounts/a/golden_age_pass.htm
It must be purchased in person with proper ID at the park headquarters. You would obtain this pass at the Hulls Cove Visitors Center, which is at the start of the Park Road. You can find it on the map of ANP in link provided.

As you go through Ellsworth, Me, you should stop at either the Hannaford Supermarket or the Shaws Supermarket, which are on your right in the center of Ellsworth.

There are smaller grocery stores as you get closer to HR, but you should do the initial shopping in Ellsworth.

There is also a LL Bean outlet store on the left almost opposite the markets.

There is also a Super Walmart on the left when leaving Ellsworth. When route 1 splits left, you will continue straight on route 3 where at the top of the hill you will take a left at the light and the WM is on your right.

Google has the trip from Newport to HR as over 6 hours. You could plan for a stop for lunch in Freeport, Me and visit the LL Bean main store that is located there.

There are tolls on the Maine Turnpike and one in New Hampshire, but EZ Pass is accepted at both. There is also a toll for the Newport Bridge, but EZ Pass is accepted

We own in Newport and at Harbor Ridge where we’ll be staying at the end of this month; if you need clarification or have questions, just ask.


*SBtS*


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 8, 2011)

*SBtS, You're awesome and thanks for your time with all the info!*

I probably should have started another thread, but somehow you found me and gave me a boat-load of info.  I'm looking forward to going through it and coming up with our strategies for this trip that's right around the corner.  

Your rock!


----------

